# Refinishing teak G plan sideboard



## Mari82 (15 Oct 2015)

Hi all thanks in advance for your advice. I have a 70s gplan sideboard needing refinishing. I think it has been treated with teak oil possibly and varnished the varnish id very flaky it comes off easily with finger nail. My question is what is the best method and products to stip the existing finish and refinish? I have seen ones done in a rich cedar type colour but also like the lighter finishes so am a bit undecided. I don't have much experience of stripping veneer and have never worked on teak begore ( other thsn garden furniture) thanks gem


----------



## mr.alan. (20 Oct 2015)

Hi .
you have a few options - dry strip - just using scrapers - cabinet scrapers and different grades of paper with orbital sander - or a lot easier - Paint/lacquer striper - preflebly industrial strength you can buy at any good supplies ( I use North West coatings in Liverpool) tools with stripper to use is Scrapers, different grades of wire wool depending on how much lacquer there is to remove - I use a medium corse grade. Once all striped ( get as much off with tools) I use Meth spirit rather than water (don't want to raise grain of lift veneer which water will do ) This is of course just a brief outline of the process - I would suggest you glean the net for more info and i would think there are lots of videos out there too to watch the process, Good luck


----------



## andersonec (23 Oct 2015)

Whatever you use be careful, these were veneered and it will be quite easy to rub through the veneer. If it flaking off already then 320 grit sandpaper might just be enough. I would finish it the same colour (presumably Walnut or Teak) as it is now, you will have a devils job changing the colour.

Andy


----------



## valvebounce (5 Nov 2015)

I have a "G" plan set of his and her's teak wardrobes and dressing table.
I used white vinegar to clean the surface.It took it back to a flat finish.
It looked a lot lighter in colour until I applied Teak oil.The finish is like when I bought it.
My good lady has spray polished it over the years,but it started to show a little streaky,which is probably dust in the air and a general build up of polish.The white vinegar removed it perfectly.


----------

